# Photo of the Month Winner June 2013  Rotanimod



## Overread (Aug 10, 2013)

A big congratulations to Rotanimod who has been voted as the photographer for the sunny month of June with his photo Meeting Place


----------



## IByte (Aug 10, 2013)

Congrats Rota!!


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 10, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who voted, I consider it a great honor to win this! :hail:


----------



## kathyt (Aug 11, 2013)

R won this? Again? This dude shoots in auto! This sh*t is fixed! :mrgreen:


----------



## weepete (Aug 11, 2013)

Stunning shot, well done mate!


----------



## GaryT (Aug 12, 2013)

Congrats man!


----------



## 4Nines (Aug 13, 2013)

Amazing photo! Congrats


----------



## snerd (Aug 30, 2013)

Beeeeeeeeeutiful! Congrats!!


----------



## Rosy (Aug 30, 2013)

AMAZING...I voted WELL!!!


----------



## tradetanglong (Sep 3, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Luke345678 (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow, congrats. I only hope I can snag a shot that good at some point...


----------



## SmilingTears (Jun 7, 2014)

Overread said:


> A big congratulations to Rotanimod who has been voted as the photographer for the sunny month of June with his photo Meeting Place



I don't know what is happening with me, i cant watch this picture too. Is it removed from Flickr because this image is currently unavailable too.

Congrats to Rotanimod by the way!


----------

